
A fun image-processing project marginally related to my learning theory research - NarcolepticFrog
https://github.com/TravisBarryDick/VoronoiImageTiles
======
johnloeber
This reminds me of [http://codegolf.stackexchange.com/questions/50299/draw-an-
im...](http://codegolf.stackexchange.com/questions/50299/draw-an-image-as-a-
voronoi-map). There were some great, rather creative results: in particular,
using weighted poisson disc sampling or fuzzy k-means returned some really
nice images.

~~~
NarcolepticFrog
You're, right, the idea of the challenge seems to be almost identical :)
Thanks for the link - their images are awesome!

------
aendruk
You should probably remove the 28-MB image from the readme.

~~~
NarcolepticFrog
Heh, good point. I'll do that when I get home tonight. Thanks! (Edit: done)

------
krazydad
This is very similar, visually, to the "Crystallize" filter in Photoshop.
Here's a sample of the Hubble image run through that:

[http://i.imgur.com/dVEzOZi.png](http://i.imgur.com/dVEzOZi.png)

~~~
NarcolepticFrog
Yeah, it looks pretty similar! I guess that filter probably does something
similar, except with uniformly sampled sites. Thanks!

------
flashman
Here's a somewhat-similar tool that uses Delaunay triangulation:
[https://github.com/timbennett/delaunay](https://github.com/timbennett/delaunay)

The frontend has a few issues and seems to break after running more than one
or two images, if anyone wants to submit a patch.

